# houseplant fly ?



## Johnald Chaffinch (Mar 25, 2006)

there's a species of fly that i've seen all my life and am now wondering what it is and what it eats... i only ever see thEm on houseplants usUally around the soil. they run around really quickly, i dont think i've ever seen one even take off.

anyone know what they are??


----------

